# New addition



## chelvis (Jan 9, 2012)

So saw a tegu for sale on craigslist and asked a few questions and thought why not, price is right it’s just a bit of a drive. Well this turned out to be a very odd pickup. 

I arrived there and the lady answered the door and said to come in, she just has to find the tegu. I was a little confused, but I figured maybe she had just let her out to free roam a bit. Well ten minutes into the search I asked how long she had been lose. Well turns out the tegu never had a cage scenes she out grew the old one, and she had not been home in a week. Normally the tegu comes out when she gets home so that she can be fed. In the process of looking for the tegu we found the two turtles and the snake that also free roam. After an hour of digging through moving boxes and bags of cloths we found her at the bottom of basket. 

Turns out she has a great personality and is a really sweet heart. I had her in the sink right when I got her home and she just drank and drank and drank, I didn’t see a water dish at the house so I am worried she has not had a good drink in a while. 

Well now she is resting in quarantine. She seems to have adjusted to the cage life well. Now I have a new dilemma, what do I name her? 

Drinking all she could






Full body shot, no tub so she had to soak in a sink





Head shot





Free roaming the bathroom


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 9, 2012)

Beautiful tegu, I'm terrible at naming, wish I could help. Haha.

On second thought, I'd go with Agata; means friendly with all.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 9, 2012)

_ She's a cutie,.. great pick up. Is that a scar around her nose in the third pic? 
I don't know why but the name Penny (Janet Jackson from Good Times) came to mind when I saw her ._


----------



## chelvis (Jan 9, 2012)

Ya it looks like maybe she was kept in a dog crate for a bit and there is a old scar on her nose like she had been poking it through the bars. I sat down in the bathroom with her for about an hour this evening and she just crawled into my lap and relaxed. I think she likes it here!

I love the name Penny but my friend just got a puppy for Christmas and called her Penny. I was thinking of calling her Bakersfield, I know that sounds like the oddest name in the world but there is a county song about a girl that the singer only refers to by her hometown of Bakersfield. Will keep thinking on the name point.


----------



## AP27 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ferrah popped to my mind when I saw her.


----------



## chelvis (Jan 11, 2012)

Hum will have to think on that one. My mom has been calling her Chubby, not fond of that name.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 11, 2012)

_Is it fairly new, still healing? Hopefully it doesn't scar much as it does. She could be the Joan Crawford of tegus ._


----------



## martinreptiles_3 (Jan 11, 2012)

She looks like a Camilla to me . Cutie!


----------



## thenikkix3 (Jan 11, 2012)

I googled mythological reptiles and serpent beings to find a name for Nagion - we mixed Naga and Ophion together; that might help if you're interested in that.


----------



## chelvis (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey thanks all for the suggestions. I think I am going to name her Kiska after one of the wolves I care take for. She has really settled in to the swing of things here well more like she went down for hibernation.


----------



## chelvis (Jan 29, 2012)

So I was going to wait but both Bosco and Kiska were up today and with Kiska being done in quarantine I thought why not give them a soak together. All I have to say is I think I got two that make a great pair. At first they were just in different to each other, which hey cool they didn't attack each other. Then Bosco noticed her and went over and just laid with his front arm over her back. She didn't seem to mind all that much. Next thing I know Bosco has his head over hers, worried she could may not be able to get above the water I moved him. She went over to him and rest her head under his head, and that's how they have been for the last ten minutes. My camera died before I can take more pictures but here is one: 





I hope this continues!


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 29, 2012)

That's great!


----------



## chelvis (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks! I hope Sobek and Bia turn out to be good for each other. Maybe a we can do a swap for hatchlings if things work out.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 29, 2012)

chelvis said:


> Thanks! I hope Sobek and Bia turn out to be good for each other. Maybe a we can do a swap for hatchlings if things work out.



I hope so too, and hopefully it all works out when that time comes around.


----------



## reptastic (Jan 30, 2012)

She looks great, they must be content with one another, I wonder if the whole arm thing is a Tegu thing, I see storm put his arm around rayne quite often and they just lay there lol I even caught rayne doing it too


----------



## got10 (Jan 30, 2012)

martinreptiles_3 said:


> She looks like a Camilla to me . Cutie!



Ha ha I have a Gu named Camille too


----------



## chelvis (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't know if its a tegu thing or not. I had them out for some sun today (nice thing about being in San Diego) and she was rubbing all up on him and under his chin. Bosco seems to like it. There has been no jowl popping, no back arching, no head bobbin or neck grabbing. He does seem to like to rest his head on her though, lol.


----------



## Keeps (Feb 5, 2012)

Great story, that's crazy that she was left to roam and kept the temperament. Awesome find, congrats on the new addition. She's gorgeous!


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jun 22, 2012)

Sounds like you're her savior. Sounds like previous owner was very irresponsible.


----------



## chelvis (Jun 23, 2012)

Last owner went to jail and the girl friend was looking after her. I'll tell you what though Kiska is eating me out of house and home I don't know how often they fed her but she will sit and eat a pound of ground in like five minutes and still want more.


----------

